# Lessons



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

How much could one lesson help someone. my local club charges 15$/hr is that a good price? I had a stretch of 2 weeks that i played awesome and really enjoyed playing, but now im horrible i cant hit anything below a 7 iron and have no clue why. i feel i am just wasting my time going to the range and not improving. 

I have noticed today that i am hitting behind the ball (I know this because i put a tee at my ball and hit but my divot starts behind the ball instead of after the ball and every now and then i will hit it but it will slice sometimes alot or sometimes a little) before hitting the ball with anything below my 7 iron what are some reasons for this? I tried moving the ball back in my stance with all my irons which seemed to helpe a little. 

PLEASE HELP


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The lessons are D E F I N I T E L Y the way to go, a club pro can pick out your mistakes and show you how to fix them. $15.00 an hour is a real bonus, a lot of clubs charge substantially more. One little trick you can try with your irons is to tee up a ball about the thickness of your middle finger. Place a second tee 6 inches in front of the first one. When you swing make a point of hitting the ball and the forward tee. Beats up on tees but will get you hitting the ball first then the ground. But mostly you want to get some lessons, only a pro can see what your doing or not doing, and show you the correct way. Good Luck


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

$15 an hour is ridiculous. Here it's $50.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

$40 for half an hour and $75 for an hour here in Aus, but my guy is a top level coach. So I have no problem with the fee. In an hour and a half my improvement has been dramatic.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

The lessons at my home course are $35 per 45 minute lesson or $90 for a series of 3. Since my birthday is coming up next month that is what I am going to ask for.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Here it's $50 for a half an hour. That's why I haven't gotten any yet.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

wow they must be really good, after you have those you should be able to go shot for shot w/ tiger


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually I can go shot for shot with Tiger already, getting those lessons would just make playing Tiger a walk in the park. LOL. I know I'll hear it from someone.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

at $15 an hour, you get what you pay for


----------



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

You get what you pay for? Well im sure he knows more than me about golf and hits a ball better than me so then in my book he is qualified to teach someone at a lower scale. 

They dont put a first grader in a college class to teach.


----------

